# Safe-T-Sorb causing drastic acidity?



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok, Using Neutral Regulator and got all Safe-T-Sorb for substrate. Also, hooked the wine fermentation unit up to the tank. It's a 10 Gal tank, and in a day and a half or so pH dropped a full 2 points. Not 0.2... 2.0... Too much CO2 coming out of the fermentation unit (average 30-45 bubbles / min)? I know Safe-T-Sorb will lower pH, but by that much? Went from 7.2 - 5.2... Luckily, no fish in there yet, just the plants while it's cycling. Tested Ammonia and it's only at about .25-.50 even though i added a LOT of decay matter to jump start the cycle from dead leaves and excess detritus. Also, pretty sure the snails would probably be dead after that drastic of a pH shift.

Any suggestions? After 50% water change, it's still at about 6.2 (Should be about 7.2 with the neutral regulator).


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

STS will cause hardness to decrease. This in turn may make pH less stable because the water is no longer buffered, especially if you are pumping a lot of CO2 into the tank. And putting a lot of organic matter in the tank will also cause the pH to drop.

Try shutting off the CO2, taking out as much organic debris as possible, and do a big water change. Then test to see if the pH stabilizes.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Malefactor,

+1 for Michael's comments. STS absorbs the carbonates in the water resulting in a lowering of PH. I have seen it drop the PH in our soft water in Seattle (which has very little natural carbonates in it to begin with) down to 6.0 or lower.

That said 30-45 bpm into a 10 gallon tank is a HUGE amount of CO2. I agree, stop the CO2 for 24 hours and see what happens to your PH.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome, looks like pulling CO2 and dosing for putting 2 tbs of Baking powder in did the trick. It jumped right up to where it's supposed to be.maybe even a little higher than where it should be. May try CO2 off and on to help the plants out a bit. Will just have to keep a close eye on it. So, for any that try making wine while using a DIY CO2... Mead makes too much CO2 *lol*


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Test the KH, and add something to keep the KH at least 3 German degrees of hardness. 
I use baking soda, but potassium bicarbonate is also supposed to work. I just have not used it, yet. 

Safe-T-Sorb does indeed remove the carbonates from the water, but the GH seems stable. 
I also think it sequesters many fertilizers. When I stopped dosing for a while my tanks with Soil Master Select (same basic material) kept on going for a long time, as if there were reserves of fertilizers in the soil.


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah, that's why im hoping it stabilizes now. Im hoping its absorbed enough to be holding it in now. My kH is off the charts. gH a little lower, about at the midpoint. Everything else was on par where it should be, except nitrates which were only 5ppm


----------

